# Song For Mother Son Dance at Wedding



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am trying to come up w/ suggestions for this for my son to choose from.

He and I both like country music best. He is my middle son. We have always been close. He is a very charming country boy. You know the type. He has a twinkle in his eye as he swears his innocence. He definitely loves his Mama and is not afraid to say it. 

Any songs that you could suggest? I have a few ideas but am still looking for "perfect".

Thanks,
CS


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I danced to Sandy Dennis' "Who Knows Where the Time Goes" with my daughter at her wedding 7 years ago. I think it's a good one for both mothers/sons and fathers/daughters. I think Judy Collins also did a rendition of it, though I like SD's version better. You could google it and see if it's to your liking. Congrats, by the way!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

[ I Hope you Dance ] I forget the name of the gal that sings it, but the words are so wonderful, because we, as moms, hope our children DANCE in life....Listen to the words...it would be perfect...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

There's a song......and it says something about "that's the good stuff"......
Not a county music fan, but do like that song (words).


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Not really a CW song but an acoustic version of Lynyrd Skynyrds "Simple Man" might work for you. Guess it all depends on who's playing it.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

suzfromWi said:


> [ I Hope you Dance ] I forget the name of the gal that sings it, but the words are so wonderful, because we, as moms, hope our children DANCE in life....Listen to the words...it would be perfect...


That's the song my wife chose for her son's wedding.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This one makes me cry and I don't even have a son.

http://www.tcartermusic.com/products/a_mothers_song


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions!

"I Hope You Dance" is by Leann Womack. I considered that but I don't think he would like it.

"The Good Stuff" is by Kenny Chesney.

It has to be a recording of something for the DJ to play.

My oldest son used Louis Armstrong's "Wonderful World". That is the number one choice for Mother/Son dances according to some wedding sites. It still makes no sense to me. I thought he was kidding when he told me.

I like Kenny Rogers "Through the Years" or "You Decorated My Life".
Don Williams, "I Believe in You"
Kenny Chesney, "You Had me From Hello"
Bette Midler's version of "Wind Beneath my Wings" though I want to hear Gary Morris' again because I always believed his was the better cover. Probably because it wa the first version I heard.

Billy Dean, "If There Hadn't Been You"

Still looking, though. Needs to be the right tempo to actually dance. That is important to me.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> This one makes me cry and I don't even have a son.
> 
> http://www.tcartermusic.com/products/a_mothers_song


I had never seen that before. Now I need to go wipe my face and blow my nose. I have two sons.... :sob:


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Funny you asked this. My son is getting married in June and I was looking for songs to use a few weeks ago. I found the song "The Man You've Become" and really liked it but it didn't quite fit my son. So I rewrote the words and have purchased the soundtrack and will be recording it at a friends house in May to be played for the Mother-son dance. 

Dawn


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Gonna Bump No More (With No Big Fat Women) Lyrics
Joe Tex Lyrics ​

http://www.last.fm/music/Joe+Tex/_/Ain't+Gonna+Bump+No+More+(With+No+Big+Fat+Woman)





Three nights ago I was at a disco
Man, I wanted to bump, I was rarin' to go
And this big fat woman, bumped me on the floor
She was rarin' to go, that chick was rarin' to go
Then she did a dip, almost broke my hip
She was gettin' down, that chick was gettin' down
She wanted to bump some more, but I told her, "no!"
You done knocked me down once
You done knocked me down once
Said if you want to dance find you a big fat man
Y'all both can get on down, y'all both can get on down
Huh!

Chorus:

I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
Lord, I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman

Somebody take her
She's too big for me
She'll knock me down

She came over to me, snatched me out of my seat
She wanted to get on down, still wanted to get on down
I told her to go on and leave me alone
I ain't gettin' down
You done hurt my hip once
I know what you'll do
I ain't gonna bump with you!
I don't feel like gettin' down
Don't feel like gettin' down
She just shook her head at every word I said
She wanted to get on down
That woman wanted to get on down
She did that dip again and I hit the floor again
She was gettin' down, Lord, that woman was gettin' down

(Chorus)

Somebody take her, I don't want her
She done hurt my hip, she done knocked me down
Done hurt my hip, she done knocked me down
Somebody take her, I don't want her
Say Leroy! You can have this one dude
This big fat woman, dude
I don't want her


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Mary,
How about this one? He doesn't sing, but there is music in the background and I love it. It's by Jimmy Dean.

http://www.sunnytees.com/ioweyoumom.html


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I used I hope you dance for my oldest son _ I wanted to use simple man but didn't know the brides fam that well but..... for my younger son I have the perfect song for you two

It is called My Wish, it is country and great. Please please listen to it, you will love it.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

used2bcool13 said:


> I used I hope you dance for my oldest son _ I wanted to use simple man but didn't know the brides fam that well but..... for my younger son I have the perfect song for you two
> 
> It is called My Wish, it is country and great. Please please listen to it, you will love it.


Can't use that. It is by Rascal Flatts and we both hate "Nasal Boys". I love the lyrics. Wish I could find another recording of it.


Blufford, that song won't work. I'm not fat. But several women in my family are "lovingly large" and he will have to dance w/ them in the dollar dance later that evening!!!

This is kind of fun. I can't wait to see what we decide upon.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

The song I associate with my son's pregnancy and birth and childhood is Hall & Oats "Danny's Song".
People smile and tell me I'm the lucky one
And we've just begun
I think I'm gonna have a son...

Couldn't do a dance to anything else.
For hiss second wedding we used Ann Murray's version.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Grandmotherbear said:


> The song I associate with my son's pregnancy and birth and childhood is Hall & Oats "Danny's Song".
> People smile and tell me I'm the lucky one
> And we've just begun
> I think I'm gonna have a son...
> ...


Are you sure that wasn't by Loggins and Messina?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny's_Song


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

How about Willie Nelson's classic, Mommas, Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Grandmotherbear said:


> The song I associate with my son's pregnancy and birth and childhood is Hall & Oats "Danny's Song".
> People smile and tell me I'm the lucky one
> And we've just begun
> I think I'm gonna have a son...
> ...


Ah, me too!

Excuse me while I have a small meltdown at the idea of my baby growing up. One moment. *sniffle tear gulp*

A Mother's Song is sweet. I'd not heard it before.  Aww.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

clovis said:


> How about Willie Nelson's classic, Mommas, Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys?


I thought about it! If we did I would want to put up the picture I have of him when he is two. He got up one morning while I was outside in the garden. He slept in nothing but those terry cloth training pants. He had gotten new boots the night before. He put on his new boots and came to the door w/ nothing but his underwear and his boots on. 

I have a beautiful shot of him stretching. It is priceless.

Danny's Song..........

Considered that one, too. I have always been an Anne Murray fan and I have three sons. So, that song developed more sentiment w/ each birth.

"A Mother's Song", though sweet, just isn't us.


----------



## KENNY DAVIS (Nov 27, 2008)

My Wife likes this for our Sons
Michael Martin Murphy; You come from a long line of love

I bought a beautiful diamond ring I offered it to the sweetest thing I know
And she said she would take it
We started making some wedding plans she looked at me and she took my hand
And said are you sure we can make it
I said my grand dad's still in love with my grandma
I said my dad still thinks my moms the sweetest thing he ever saw

I come from a long line of love
When the times get hard we don't give up
Forever is in my heart and in me blood
You see I come from a long line of love

Years went by and we had a son now he thinks he found someone for him
And they're planning a wedding
He called me up on the phone today just to see what I had to say to him
Did I think he was ready?
I said what his grandfather used to say to me
Its been handed down for ages it runs in our family

You come from a long line of love
When the times get hard we don't give up

Forever is in your heart and in your blood
Son you come from a long line of love
We come from a long line of love


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I like that song, too. Always have. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

blufford said:


> Are you sure that wasn't by Loggins and Messina?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny's_Song


OOPS maybe..whomever did the cd also had "House on Pooh Corner on there". Edited to add, Blufford's correct. Blush, blush.


----------

